
Automating molecule design to speed up drug development - ax00x
http://news.mit.edu/2018/automating-molecule-design-speed-drug-development-0706
======
mostafab
I read it and wrote a reply: [https://medium.com/@mostafab/mit-paper-in-ai-
for-drug-discov...](https://medium.com/@mostafab/mit-paper-in-ai-for-drug-
discovery-at-icml-2018-very-incomplete-a0ba9fd39853)

